# Cascade Components Megatower Link



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

Just looking for a newer, lightly used, perfectly functioning Cascade Components Santa Cruz Megatower link in black. Can discuss price depending on age, use, etc. And also would consider the silver link for a reduced price. Message me if you have one you're looking to sell. Thanks



https://cascadecomponents.bike/products/v1-megatower-lt-link


----------



## jassoaustin0 (Oct 29, 2021)

Hey Hit me up on [email protected]

Sent from my itel W6002E using Tapatalk


----------

